# I miss you Elsa!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Today was the 1 year anniversary of the passing of my heart dog, Elsa.
I can't believe it's been a year, I'm actually crying as I type this.
I miss her soo much!
Bear has definitely helped to heal some of the pain and I love him, but it's just not the same. There's not a day that goes by that I don't think about her.
I miss you Elsa!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I miss Elsa for you too Tory...:c

I'm glad Bear is healing you...

Run free Elsa; until we meet.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I miss Elsa for you too Tory...:c
> 
> I'm glad Bear is healing you...
> 
> Run free Elsa; until we meet.


Thanks Amina


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
We lose a piece of our soul each time we lose a pet.

Time does make it easier but we never forget.
When I reminisce , even after all the years, I still get misty-eyed or cry. 
It's hard. I feel very blessed to have had such great companions. 

:rip: Elsa
Run free, baby girl! 

Kat


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry that you are missing Elsa. Try to think about all good memories. This helps me when I'm thinking about Daisy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought I would miss Omy less over time but it hasn't happened yet. It's something that never really goes away- and probably shouldn't. It shows how much you loved her


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Elsa.....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im glad you found Bear . Every time I look at the calander and realize another month has passed since Daisy passed Im reminded of all the things I miss. Lucky and I are close but Daisy was my first dog I raised from a pup. I do think we will see them again. Elsa is still watching you and Bear. I think they become our guardians in spirit when they can do longer do that here on earth.Run free Elsa run free.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It' been almost two years since I lost two of our dogs. I still miss them and when I weed their graves it always makes me cry. WD is a good reminder that life goes on illustrated one time when he threw a ball at my feet, sat down in front of me and looked at me with eyes like " Why don't you come and play?" when I was weeding the grave of one of them.


----------

